# سرد موجز للخطوات المتبعة في تصميم الطريق



## احمد برقاوي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

1-	تحديد عدد ونوع المركبات التي تستعمل الطريق بالاضافة الى دراسة طبيعة السير وتغيراته في الليل والنهار وفي ايام الاسبوع والاشهر

2-	تحديد العمر التشغيلي للطريق علما ان العمر المثالي هو من 15 الى 20 عاما

3-	تقدير عدد المركبات المتوقع مرورها خلال عمر الطريق من خلال العلاقة العدد المتوقع = العدد عند فتح الطريق (1+ النسبة المئوية للزيادة السنوية) °² 
حيث ان 20 هي عمر الطريق المفتوح

4-	دراسة خصائص المركبات وتصرفها على الطريق وعلى المنعطفات

5-	اختيار السرعة المناسبة للسير على الطريق
6-	تحديد درجة الطريق وعرضها وعدد المسارب وطبيعة منحنياتها وانحدارها على ضوء المعلومات الواردة في النقاط السابقة

7-	تجميع مايتوفر من صور جوية ومخطاط طبوغرافية للمنطقة المنوي فتح طريق لها

8-	دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للطريق

9-	المباشرة بوضع خطوط انتقال اما على الصور الجوية او المخططات او على الارض مباشرة

10- دراسة هذه الخطوط على الارض ومحاولة تعديلها لتتناسب وطوبوغرافية الارض وعمل مسح استكشافي لها لتثبيت هذه الخطوط وقياس اطوالها وزواياها واخذ ميزانية طولية وعرضية على هذه الخطوط من اجل رسم خريطة كنتورية حولها وتثبيت نقاط مسح ثابتة ووضع نقاط ربط لمناطق تقاطع الخطوط المستقيمة

11-رسم الخطوط الكنتورية واجراء تعديلات نهائية للخطوط لتناسب الطوبوغرافية ومن ثم يتم تصميم وادخال المنحنيات الافقية بين كل خطين متاقطعين

12-	تثبيت خط الطريق النهائي ومن ثم اجراء مسح دقيق له ويتم اخذ ميزانية طولية وعرضية دقيقة على الخط النهائي ويسمى المسح الاولي

13-	اجراء التصميم الافقي والرأسي للطريق بحيث يتوافقا

14-	تصميم المنشآت المائية 

15-	اجراء دراسة للمواد الترابية والحصوية المتواجدة على الطريق واجراء فحوصات مخبرية لها لتحيد مدى صلاحيتها لانشاء الطريق

16-	تصميم المقاطع العرضية للطريق وتحديد عدد المسارب والاكتاف وميلان سطح الطريق والجانبي وغير ذلك

17-	حساب كميات الردم والقطع والاستعارة والضياع وانشاء شكل الكميات التراكمي 

18-	تصميم رصفة الطريق وتحديد سماكة وانواع طبقات الرصفة بالاضافة الى تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية والفرشيات والطبقات المختلفة

19-	تصيمم التقاطعات على الطريق وتحديد اشكالها وانواعها واتجاه وحركة السير

20-	تحديد الخطوط والكلمات والعلامات والاشارات اللازمة للطريق

21-	تحديد اماكن الحواجز الجانبية والجزر وفتحات الجزر ومناطق حماية الطريق ومناطق الاقنية الجانبية والاضاءة واماكن اعمدتها وتوزيعها

22-	تحضير وثائق العطاء ومن ثم الانتقال الى مرحلة التنفيذ

23-	يمكن اعادة دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية بشكل دقيق وعلى ضوء الكميات والتكاليف للتأكد من ان الطريق مجد اقتصاديا 

24-	قد يتطلب الامر رسم خطة العمل وتنفيذه وتنظيمه وتوزيعه بين الجهات المعنية وتحديد الجهات المسؤولة عن المشروع وعن تمويله


----------



## eng: issa (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم انا معي مشروع تخرج تصميم طري رئيسي وانا بحاجه ماسه الى تصحيح المضلع المغلق (الترفيرس) اذا ممكن تساعدني واكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## مساح محترف (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng: issa (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng_Fadi (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلوات


----------



## سعد علي صالح (9 ديسمبر 2008)

:78:ممكن معلومات وصور من موقع العمل للطريق


----------



## mahmoud medhat (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng: issa (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نور الجزائرية (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
شكرا جزيلا اخي على هده الخطوات و هي فعلا ما يجب على كل مخطط لمشروع طريق ان يتّبعها لكن وددنا لو تضيف بعض التفاصيل لان ما ذكرته معلومات عامة و اولية يحتاج تنفيذ كل خطوة منها لمجموعة الخطوات ....


----------



## hng2000 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على الموجز بس يا ريت لو فيه نشرة بالكامل و لو بالانجليزية 
يعني لو فيه كتاب أو مجموعة محاضرات عن الموضوع للإفادة


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (14 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولا تنسوا أهلكم في غزة بالدعاء بالنصر


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (17 يناير 2009)

الترافيرس يراجع الخطا ان كان مقبول يوزع حسب قوانين التوزيع
ارجو ارفاق معادلات التصميم للطرق


----------



## ALI..SS (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك اله فيك.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## نظرة ومدد (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا الأخ jrdbarqawe
برجاء إفادتنا عن عرض الشوارع وعرض الأرصفة والجزر بينهما
برجا الأفادة
وشكرا 
وحبذا الاستعجال


----------



## eng: issa (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## جمال عبيدي (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي على هذه الخطوات


----------



## mahmoud khalid (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر يا اخي


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم لو كان ملف ورد


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (8 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## Eng.Enass.mof (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## م.محمود كمال (8 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

